# Detailingworld™ Review- Koch Chemie Top Star



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Koch Chemie Top Star*

I am sure that some of you if you read my musings are aware of my constant consternation about the state of Mrs P's car, she is a Community Nurse so kinda works our of her car so as you can imagine it can be a bit of a state.

Add to that I really don't like interior cleaning its not a job that fills me with joy so I am always looking for that handy all in one product that works 1st time with no fuss.

Kock Chemie have a range of detailing products that are born on Germany and are starting to gain some traction here in the UK:thumb:

For more information on the Koch Chemie brand have a look here: http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a massive 1ltr HDPE bottle, with really smart yet understated Koch Chemie branding on the label along with all the usage instructions in different languages.

The actual Top Star interior cleaner is a white milky substance which smells really nice, slightly of booze but really nice :thumb:

*Koch Chemie say:
*

*Interior plastic trim semi-matt
Premium care emulsion for deep pore cleaning and freshening plastic and rubber parts such as consoles, interior trim, seals, etc. Top Star creates a long-lasting, semigloss, natural sheen and protects the surface permanently against new dirt and UV radiation. Special active ingredients keep plastic supple, have an antistatic effect and provide a new and attractive look. With fresh fragrance. With Daimler approval.
*

So direct and to the point, works well on plastics and rubber, clean protects all in one bottle so just what I am looking for.

*The Method:*

Right so Mrs P's Cooper is the recipient of some Koch Chemie love this week and as you can see it doesn't disappoint, it is also a perfect test bed for interior products because no 2 panels are made of the same stuff 



So 1st up mats out and a good hoover of both the mats and the carpets in the car.



The bottle of Top Star did not come with a trigger spray head, it would have also been a bit unwieldy being 1ltr in size so I found out a small 250ml spray bottle and decanted some Top Star into it.

I also decided that I was going to use my normal method of using a microfibre applicator pad for application.



Top Star was then sprayed onto one side of the pad and it was ready to go to work....

Starting from the top down the dashboard was the 1st to to be wiped down, using the impregnated MF pad, it was then left to dry for a couple of minutes whilst the vents were cleaned out.



After a couple of minutes a quick swipe test of the dash revealed that Top Star had dried leaving a really cool finish, completely non greasy and matte just how i like it so any excess was buffed off using a clean dry MF cloth.



Same drill on the smoother non textured plastics of the center console.



Leaving the same clean finish :thumb:



The Dials and switches were dealt with in the same manner and even the chrome effect dials were left streak and smear free and really clean. The Faux brushed aluminium trim was left looking great.



The faded rubber door seals were wiped over with the Top Star impregnated applicator then buffed a couple of minutes later and looked brand new.



All in all really impressive and versatile, leaving a great finish on all the myriad of surfaces in a Mini.

*Price: * To be updated but is expected to be around £12 for the 1ltr size and will be available from the Halfords Market place of all places http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...earch&storeId=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1

Value wise if the approximate price is correct this is a real winner, very little is needed, the bottle is huge and the finish is excellent :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

Most definitely, this is a great product at a great price so whats not to like

*Conclusion:*

Koch Chemie Top Star is a really effective 1 bottle solution which both cleans and protects in one go, it smells great and leaves a great matte finish which is ideal for all plastic and rubber surfaces in the car, it is also really good value which obviously makes it a attractive proposition.

The only area of improvement i would like to see is the inclusion of a trigger spray bottle to decant into but thats it.



If you are in the market for a really good interior cleaning and dressing solution which is good value without leaving a 'value' finish then Koch Chemie Top Star might be the one for you.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just a little update, Top star is finally available from the Halfords website, have a look here http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/interior-cleaning-vacuums/koch-chemie-top-star-1l


----------

